# Failure to install FreeBSD-11.0-bootonly on my VPS



## ludblom (Nov 22, 2018)

I use 1984hosting.com as my provider and want to install FreeBSD on the server. I can see that they have the operating system in the dropdown menu, so I do not have to download it myself. However, when I go through the installation I have to set up the internet connection. The information I have is

*address: 185.***.***.***
*DNS-PTR: vps-************
*Netmask: 255.255.255.0
*Gateway: 185.***.***.1
*Nameserver no1 and no2

All fine so far, I launch the .iso on the server using their Remote Access. FreeBSD Installer launches and I press install.

I select my language for the keyboard layout. 

The hostname I just leave it blank, I do not want a host name atm so that is why. I am neather running on a managed network so I do not see the point.  

Select Port and lib32 in distribution selection, it is pre selected.

*Here the where I think I run into trouble*
 A popup named "Network Installation" shows up. It says "Some installation files were not found on your boot volume.". Basicly I have to connect to the internet in order to download them. 

So I select the network interface (only one to choose from) and select ok when asked if I want to configure IPv4 and ok when asked if I want to use DHCP. "Acquiting DHCP lease" pops up and some time passes. I select No to configure IPv6 since I use IPv4 and do not want to make things more complicated.

Now Resolver Configuration shows up. I do not know what "Search" means, so it may be here it all goes south. I just enter my DNS-PTR and enter my DNS servers.

Next up is just partitioning, so skipping that part.

Now I am done, and press apply. This pops up then

Error while fetching ftp://(addres to a file). No address record

So I just start over, but this time the DHCP lease acquision fail. So I skip it configuring the network myself. IP Adress and subnetmask I have, but Default router? What is that? No Idea. Have tried it being blank and with Default Gateway address, none work.

Anyone know what is wrong?

TL;DR but still want to help:

1. What does "Search" mean in the Resolve Configuration popup mean? What should I enter there?
2. What is Default Router? What should be entered there?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 22, 2018)

Default router is your Gateway: 185.***.***.1
You must specify the hostname. For example server1.example.com
Search address is your connection specific DNS suffix name. It will be example.com. It's not a problem to leave it blank if you don't have registered domain name.
The 11.0 RELEASE which is provided by your hosting is too old. So it's better to grab 11.2 RELEASE and install it from there.

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.2/
FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso


----------



## ludblom (Nov 22, 2018)

VladiBG said:


> Default router is your Gateway: 185.***.***.1
> You must specify the hostname. For example server1.example.com
> Search address is your connection specific DNS suffix name. It will be example.com. It's not a problem to leave it blank if you don't have registered domain name.
> The 11.0 RELEASE which is provided by your hosting is too old. So it's better to grab 11.2 RELEASE and install it from there.
> ...


Thank you! Have gotten it working now!


----------

